# TV fell over



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

When it tipped over, did any of the cords get loosened?


ED


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

nah, i checked that. i also gave it is few FONZIE wacks , AYYYY :thumbup:
:laughing:


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have the owners manual, maybe it has a reset switch directions in there.

Nearly everyone tries the manual reset trick.

WHACK,WHACK,WHACK. :laughing:

So whatever caused it to tip over.

DO NOT DO THAT AGAIN.


ED


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I assume by "doesn't work" you mean absolutely nothing happens? The power light doesn't even come on, if there is one?

If it's DEAD dead, I would assume something came loose internally or there's an internal fuse you can change. If a power light comes on but you get no picture / sound, something still could have come loose internally, but it also opens up other possibilities of more catastrophic damage.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

yeah, it dead dead. it was on when it fell. i would open it up, but i don't have the time for that right now = the 3' hole in my kitchen floor is more important.

i'l just put it in the basement til winter when i have more time.


----------



## ImAbsorbed (Sep 21, 2015)

Same happened to me. Sadly, it was dead too.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

It may have died of a heart attack and fell because of all the stupidity producers are asking it to air.:biggrin2:


----------

